# Newbie Introduction :)



## Mr. Chopper's Mom (Nov 1, 2013)

Hello all, my name is Jennifer and I recently adopted a 5 week old baby kitten. I found him crying all by his lonesome next to my work place. We have farrell cats cruising around all the time but they mostly stick to their moms until they get big enough to be on their own. Or sometimes I think the appt complex close by has some foster parents to these kitties because sometimes the teens and adults end up with collars. Well that wasn’t the case with my little baby boy. I was headed out for lunch as usual and I hear crying, I thought another bird had crashed into the window because the cry sounded like a wounded bird...well it wasn't it was this absolutely adorable orange and blonde baby with the brightest blue eyes. I looked at him and he looked at me and it's almost as if he got excited to see me. He came running up to me and let me pick him up and love on him right away. He seemed so happy just to be close with someone. I took him to lunch w me and fed him some soft kitty food from the 7-11 and gave him some water. He was pretty thankful for this. I then decided I should ask some of the local kitty feeders if they might have seen this baby’s mom around anywhere. I was told they hadn’t seen a nursing mother in some time. They thought he might have been a drop-off kitty. Well at this point i'm kind of falling in love so I decided it was my time to be a mommy! I kept little guy in a box under my desk for the rest of the afternoon and he was pretty content with me. Every so often he would cry until i picked him up and loved on him. One of my loving session i'm scratching his itty bitty little head and neck and I notice little specs falling off of him. I figured just dirt because he was out in the woods since being born....I then notice these little specs are MOVING!! Oh no! I rush kitty to the bathroom without being caught by my co-workers and put him in the sink and wash him. He didn't love this but he actually did really well! After giving him a quick paper towel drying I rush him back to my desk and put him in his box. He felt so much better after this washing that he slept for the rest of the work day! Well since I knew by the look of them, theses little pests on my new baby weren't fleas and i’m getting concerned about what's on him. I decide he needs to go to the dr. Since i am a first time kitty owner I wasn't sure the procedure but i did know he was going to need "stuff" also so I decided to go to petsmart and buy him the necessities he would need and visit their in-house dr. The appt went very well and they all loved my little boy. Turns out he didn't have fleas, scabies or mites but he did have LICE and had it bad  I was pretty sure it was lice before he was diagnosed because I had lice as a child and knew the resemblance was very close. He also had an ear infection and we were prescribed tresaderm. After finding out the lice wasn't contractible to humans we got a revolution treatment and headed home. He rode in the car so well and liked sitting on my shoulder most of the time! We got home and got a good bath with dawn soap (recommended by dr.) and got cuddled up in the bathroom with lots of towels and soft blankies! Our first night was a success! Since this mom is a bit OCD I was nervous with the lice problem so we kept baby in the bathroom for the first 4 days but he had a litter box, food, water, toys, and lots of love from mom (probably too much). I would come home and spend the rest of the evening in the bathroom with little guy  He started using the litter box on day two which made me one happy camper! I was giving him only soft food but dr. recommended I try a little hard food mix. I did so and his poops got right on track and normal. After spending umpteen hrs in my bathroom I couldn't take it anymore so I let him have run of the master and his bathroom! He loved that...the first night he was in our bedroom he slept on our bed with us! This was exciting for me because he actually wanted to be with us! It's been all positive since then. He know has run of the entire house, still sleeps with mom and dad as close to them as he can get and our buggy problem is in the works. I believe that first revolution treatment knocked out the live bugs but now i'm fighting the nits. We'll get there though! Lots of combing and a few more revolution treatments and he'll be 100%!  I love that little baby! We got our first round of shots last week and we're scheduled for our next round in a few weeks so we’ll be all healthy! Thanks for reading my story and I look forward to chatting and receiving advice from everyone!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

He is ADORABLE!! 
You've been picked by this little scrapper!!
Welcome to the forum! !


----------



## Mr. Chopper's Mom (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks 7cats2dogs! I have lots of questions so i'm looking forward to being a part of this forum and raising my little man the best I can!


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

:butterfly Welcome to you and your new kittie, lovely to hear your story and to give a little one a loving forever home. :cat3


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi and welcome  What a great story! You've definately been "picked"! He has such loving eyes and they are so blue! He's so cute. I look forward to seeing more pictures of Mr. Chopper!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

What an adorable little boy. I'm so glad he found you (and vice versa)! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Awwww he is precious! Welcome to the wonderful world of kitties  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mr. Chopper's Mom (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks all for the warm welcome!! 

I'm loving being a kitty momma! The nighttime snuggles are the best!

Today is his first day with full run of the house while mom is at work...eekkrcat

I sure hope he is a good boy! 

Looking forward to chatting with everyone and learning as much as possible to be a good mom! :luv


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I hope all goes well with Mr. Chopper's first day of freedom around the house 

Oh, and I also hope you've kitten-proofed your home


----------



## Mr. Chopper's Mom (Nov 1, 2013)

First day went well!! You would never even know the little munchkin was here! I'm proud of him! 

Yes- i kitty proofed the best i could. No nick nacks and nothing for him to hurt himself on 'hopefully'! I'm slightly concerned about wires because i can only do so much w them but as of now he doesn't seem interested. :thumbup:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mr. Chopper's Mom (Nov 1, 2013)

Chopper getting his play on! :thumbup:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

